
Decoding Popular Mobile Apps by Startups - vipul4vb
http://canvasflip.com/flipd
======
vipul4vb
How cool it would be if you could look at your favorite mobile app with
developers' perspective and re-create a better version???

Go, checkout [http://canvasflip.com/flipd](http://canvasflip.com/flipd)

